# Modern/dense coastal communities around the world?



## tka84 (Feb 21, 2010)

What are some modern/dense coastal communities around the world? Similar to that of Manhattan Beach, CA.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

The density of Manhattan Beach is only around 3,300 people per square KM. Not really very dense on worldwide comparisons, although fairly dense for the USA.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Modern, dense, and coastal? Vancouver.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

New York is pretty coastal, but I dunno if you would class it as modern.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Most of Australia's largest cities are coastal, reasonably modern, and somewhat dense. 

Sydney









Melbourne









The Gold Coast


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

China - Yangtze River Delta megalopolis, 90 million, 










Pearl River Delta megalopolis 55 million, 










Beijing-Tianjin 30 million


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City, Panama*


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Hong Kong*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ehoba/


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

So please list all modern coastal cities. What a thread.


----------



## Lightness (Nov 3, 2006)

Tamarama Beach, Sydney, Australia


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Skybean said:


> *Hong Kong*


That picture is stunning.


----------



## yousername (Oct 30, 2009)

amazing photo *Skybean* and *Panamaniac*


----------



## tka84 (Feb 21, 2010)

I should have been more specific, I meant beach oriented communities not whole cities along the coast. Try to post those you feel are headed in the right direction. Walkable, dense, vibrant.

Another example, Miami Beach, Florida.









Well at least this piece of Miami looks walkable.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great thread..Brazil has a lot of dense cities at the coast. Some pics:

*Floripa, Santa Catarina*



















*Rio, Rio de Janeiro*



















*Vitória, Espirito Santo*



















*Salvador, Bahia*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

tka84 said:


> I should have been more specific, I meant beach oriented communities not whole cities along the coast. Try to post those you feel are headed in the right direction. Walkable, dense, vibrant.
> 
> Another example, Miami Beach, Florida.
> 
> ...


now I want to visit Miami just to see that place, it reminds me of Male, in the Maldives


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

goschio said:


> So please list all modern coastal cities. What a thread.


:lol:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

speaking of which, Male, Maldives, population 270,000 in 2.2 sq. miles. This is about as coastal as you can get - highest point in the entire country is 8ft above sea level:










Alfinsky, www.photobucket.com









Shaheel Ilyas, http://shaheeilyas.com









http://bozinny.files.wordpress.com



























http://globalvoicesonline.org, v


(top right)








http://esamultimedia.esa.int










http://grump.yoldfart.com

The reason it survived the 2007 tsunami was that it was so low and level the waves passed through from one side to the other (completely submerging the country), flowing through the streets without coming across a final obstruction (eg hills or the continental shelf) and thus not causing destructive force from a turbulent backwash. The coral reefs surrounding the islands also helped considerably to take on the force. The force 'passed through' rather than punched into it. Compare that with what happened in Indonesia where the land was removed down to the bedrock even though the water was a few metres high (1 sq. metre of water weighs one tonne) - if there had been a hill the island would have become a modern day Atlantis and the inhabitants suffering thousands of casualties rather than dozens.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^ Maldives is bizarre! But gorgeous.

I saw a news that the president is negociating lands outside for its people cause the increase of sea level.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Yep the entire country is set to disappear due to global warming .


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Go Newharbour City Beach!!


----------

